# How many used the Sleep mode on the Bolt?



## mrcowboy99 (Feb 27, 2012)

I have the sleep mode enabled on the Bolt to sleep after 6 hours. It seems to work good but the other day when they upgraded, it hung on the startup and i had to "pull" the power to get it to recover. Now I'm rethinking it but wanted to get opinions of others.
Thanks in advance


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't bother with sleep mode on my Bolt - it is used to much to matter. I do use sleep mode on my base Roamio, as I almost never access it directly (just stream from it to my Bolt). Opinions on the value of sleep mode vary, but these new units don't use anywhere the amount of power the old ones did.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Sleep mode does let your TiVo avoid the EAS tuning when it happens...


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

I have two Bolts. For no particular reason, one is set up to use the most aggressive power saving (sleep) mode, and the other not at all. I have had zero problems related to this on either box. The only drawback I find with the sleep mode is the very rare occasion when I turn on the TV and find something already playing on one of the tuners that I am interested in and try to go back in the buffer (you cannot).


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

That's almost the entire reason I don't use 'sleep'.

I manually maintain my 'spare' tuners to put them on channels I might want to watch when there's no recordings going on.

-KP


----------



## Nickipedia (Jul 18, 2015)

kpeters59 said:


> That's almost the entire reason I don't use 'sleep'.
> 
> I manually maintain my 'spare' tuners to put them on channels I might want to watch when there's no recordings going on.
> 
> -KP


Same here, i wish you could manually set a default fallback channel for each tuner.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Nickipedia said:


> Same here, i wish you could manually set a default fallback channel for each tuner.


Can you set up 4 or 6 "everyday" manual recordings to start at 1am on the 4 or 6 default channels. Just record 1 or 2 minutes.


----------



## Number528 (Oct 6, 2011)

sfhub said:


> Can you set up 4 or 6 "everyday" manual recordings to start at 1am on the 4 or 6 default channels. Just record 1 or 2 minutes.


This is what I do. A five minute manual recording early in the morning on my preferred news channel with it set to keep only one recording. When I turn on the TV, I can back up the buffer and FF through the commercials to get a quick news fix.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I do that, too. But, sometimes I'm up earlier and then the manual 5 minute recording kicks in while I'm behind, the recording ends and my buffer is cleared!

The HORROR!

-KP


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Gee, I just record several of the early news programs that I like to watch with my morning coffee. Problem solved. If you are going to go the trouble of setting up some stupid manual recordings just to get the tuners on the channel that you want to watch, why don't you just record the PROGRAMS you want to watch?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

For me, recording space.

My Premiere 2 tuner only (still) has a 320gb drive.

-KP


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

Lately I have to leave the Bolt in manual mode, no power saving. The mini I use at night has been locking onto the channel I have been watching and will become unresponsive to any remote command. I have to unplug/plugin the mini and then put it in standby. Something has changed because the power saving feature did not have this effect on the mini before. Another unknown issue it seems for me as I have seen nobody post about this.

Manual setting corrects the mini from undesired effect.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

I use the power saving mode on my Bolt & my two Roamios and have not had any issues with wakie up. During a Tivo software update, I did have a hard drive failure on my Bolt shortly after the warranty period expired. The Roamios are still running their original drives.


----------



## blobly (Aug 5, 2009)

I have been using power save since I got my new bolt, but a new issue just surfaced after the update.

Now, when tivo awakes - I loose the sorting function inside a show folder.
So normally, when you have multiples of the same show they are grouped in a folded.
When you enter that fold, you are given the option to use the blue button to sort and one of the other color buttons for something I can't remember.
Well, now when it wakes - those options are gone and the shows are default sorted in the folder. I still have the sort option in the main listing.
Everything comes back, if I restart Tivo.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Didn't know it had one.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Absolutely NO problems with sorting in folders after wake on my Bolt running 20.7.4.


----------



## blobly (Aug 5, 2009)

V7Goose said:


> Absolutely NO problems with sorting in folders after wake on my Bolt running 20.7.4.


Should not make a difference , but this is a Bolt +

I am talking about the subfolders - once you go into a folder for a specific show - you can sort by season or date. 
That option is disappearing on my Bolt + until I restart.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

blobly said:


> I have been using power save since I got my new bolt, but a new issue just surfaced after the update.
> 
> Now, when tivo awakes - I loose the sorting function inside a show folder.
> So normally, when you have multiples of the same show they are grouped in a folded.
> ...


Rather than restarting, try refreshing the UI

In the main menu, thumbs down->thumbs up->play->play


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mrcowboy99 said:


> I have the sleep mode enabled on the Bolt to sleep after 6 hours. It seems to work good but the other day when they upgraded, it hung on the startup and i had to "pull" the power to get it to recover. Now I'm rethinking it but wanted to get opinions of others.
> Thanks in advance


I've always used High Power Saving Mode with my Bolts. So it goes into standby after two hours. So far it's worked great. I also use High Power saving with my Roamio.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

kpeters59 said:


> For me, recording space.
> 
> My Premiere 2 tuner only (still) has a 320gb drive.
> 
> -KP


That's why you set it to only keep one or two episodes.


----------

